# Pigeons



## radoonick (May 3, 2011)

Hi I am a pigeon problem in Romania and I have big problem.Pigeon quite soft feces, and after we have received five days treatment with Enrofloxacin 10%, and then treated with metronidazole 1 / 4 for 6 days and can not say it is an improvement and nesting chicks are wet, maybe you have an answer mine.Thank you.Radu


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I could be coccidia, that is one possiblity.
The best would be if you could take one bird to a vet and get a proper diagnosis and treatement. If that is not possible get hold of a sulfa drug. Sulfatrim or Sulphamethroxazole or something from the same family.

Reti


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Can you describe the feces more ? Is it clear with dark strands ? Or is it dark with white in it ? 

Is the Pigeon acting sick ? And what do you mean the babies are 'wet' ?


----------



## Vulturescu (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Radu,

I know that in Romania are not likely to do good analysis, like Reti say, the best is to try Sulfametoxazol/Trimetoprim. Go to a pharmacy and buy Sumetrolim (sulfametoxazol400mg/trimetoprim80mg), by 1 ml syringe, honey you need, to make a suspension. 
After buying all these things, we'll tell you how to make a suspension and dose your bird.
Also would be good if you can explain to us more aboute symptoms, if you do not deal well with English I can help you.

Dana


----------

